# my gigging light setup for my kayak



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

so I bought the lights off ebay everyone here talks about. Here is what I did with them. Got a nice walkthru video. Any suggestions let me know. 

http://www.fromcube2kayak.blogspot.com/2013/04/gigging-light-setup-for-kayak.html


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice set up. We're those the $15.95 ones on EBay? Once I have some time to do another project on my kayak, I want to do something like that. Post some pics when you get into te water. I'd like to see how well they work.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on your set up; looks like that will get it done.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Just in case you missed the other post, I like it but you may need to aim the lights slightly downward for best coverage.

Greg


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah, I will aim them downwards. I just haven't secured the lights and I didn't want them falling out and hitting the ground.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

My bad Cory - I should have watced the video before posting. The way you have it you can adjust to any angle you want. Keep us posted on your progress.

Greg


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

no problem, my only concern now is waterproofing it without loosing the adjustibility.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

You will be able to judge it better when you get it out into the water. Each angle looks adjustable from the picture so you might be able to point the lights sufficiently downward even with the lights glued in place. I opted to make mine as waterproof and as rigid as possible. It requires some trial and error but it looks like you are on the right track.

Greg


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone else build these? Or build anything similar?


----------

